# For Muppets to read only, normal, sensible people stay away.



## Pudsey_Bear

Please click link


----------



## 747

You are not getting my name though. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't think you'd be first Jim   you Muppet


You need to change your avatar now.


----------



## 100127

I'm not falling for that old chesnut.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too late, another Muppet in the forum


----------



## jeffro

*muppet*

Just had to look


----------



## spykal

It takes one to know one :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

I only had a look to see how many muppets we had.

See! I'm carrying a clipboard.


----------



## aldra

Well you can remove my name :lol: :lol: 

I'm the sensible one

Just keeping a double check on muppets on MHF 

Come on you lot 

There are hundreds of you muppets out there :lol: :lol: 

Thankfully   


Aldra


----------



## tugboat

I'm here in cog neatoh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

210 and counting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll be getting hate mail soon.


----------



## tugboat

You should be used to that by now.

Oh bu**er, I've done it again! I'm clearly beyond help:lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

count was 210 this morning, it's now gone up to 272 at the time of this post.

There is no helping this lot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

289 now, do we have a membership full of people who cannot read, or are they just plain nosy.

I wish there was a way of logging who has opened it up  , and how many times, I know the tangled one has, coz he was Muppet enough to admit it :roll: :roll:


----------



## valphil

count me in


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The more the merrier


----------



## greygit

I opened as well but then it gave me the answer of how to post a photo on the Which would you choose ... Sony or Nikon? link.
Thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> I opened as well but then it gave me the answer of how to post a photo on the Which would you choose ... Sony or Nikon? link.
> Thank you.


Not sure I can make sense out of that one :?: :?:

357 now


----------



## JackieP

I'm not falling for that old......

Oh look! 358!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

372 :roll: :roll: 

I'm still waiting for the abuse to arrive.

Page two now.


----------



## lifestyle

Hi to you too    

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

417 now, some must be looking more than once, so deep Muppetry .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

436 and everyones still at work


----------



## greygit

Kev_n_Liz said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opened as well but then it gave me the answer of how to post a photo on the Which would you choose ... Sony or Nikon? link.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can make sense out of that one :?: :?:
> 
> 357 now
Click to expand...

#

I will try again; I attempted to put a photo on the link regarding which camera to buy but it would not work, then I saw your written link to Dropbox and used that method and it worked, capish?
:?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> I will try again; I attempted to put a photo on the link regarding which camera to buy but it would not work, then I saw your written link to Dropbox and used that method and it worked, capish?
> :?


I shall try to Capish, so we have two subjects going in then?

You opened this you Muppet  

and then saw my link to the doc and thereby saw how to post into a thread.

Did I Capish it correctly.

Kapish

Lesson over, the Italians can rest


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

473 now, I wonder if we'll hit 500 tonight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

488, 12 to go.


To be honest I expected maybe a dozen or so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wow 500 Plus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

523, I have to thank all the muppets who have made this thread such a success, quite what type of success I really don't know.


----------



## aldra

The definition of a muppet

Someone who behaves in a stupid way

Well that's just about all of us at sometime or other

The older we get the more muppet periods we can recount

Of course

That doesn't include me

Wisdom persnified


----------



## aldra

The definition of a muppet

Someone who behaves in a stupid way

Well that's just about all of us at sometime or other

The older we get the more muppet periods we can recount

Of course

That doesn't include me

Wisdom personified

But then again maybe I'm just too thick to realise the muppet moments 

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Definite Muppetry there Sandra, took two posts to say that


----------



## aldra

And a bottle wine

Imagine how good I am sober :lol: :lol: 


Muppets unite  

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

588, gonna top 600 before I turn in I tink.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

664, makes your heart glad, that we're not alone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

771, is there no end to this Muppetry?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

831, might get to a thousand yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Slowly running out of them now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha Ha   : 

Almost another 1000 more muppets have joined the fun since I last looked :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifestyle

As long as we stick together,we won`t stand out .

Muppet Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Merry Christmas to all my fans.

2720 and counting


----------



## adonisito

Me too.


----------



## adonisito

muppets.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You didn't need to come back again you could have just edited it, or were you after the extra Christmas point for effort, sorry but more effort is needed for those 747 is way out in front :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

I know, it got caught between wine bottles. 1000 apologies. Anyway a mooning gnome is no threat to me. 8)


----------



## pippin

Adonisito - you have annoyed me.

It says to click on the image to enlarge it.

So I did.

But it stays the same size in the new window.

Wasted ten seconds of my precious time.


----------



## adonisito

Yes, Muppets don't enlarge. They just stay Muppet shaped and sized.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glutton for punishment that adonisto :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

319 added now 3039, can people not read the flipping title :roll: 

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Muppets, I hope you all get you wanted and nothing you didn't.

None Muppets eat you hearts out.


(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")​


----------



## lifestyle

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 319 added now 3039, can people not read the flipping title :roll:
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my fellow Muppets, I hope you all get you wanted and nothing you didn't.
> 
> None Muppets eat you hearts out.


Merry Muppet new year to you.

Just a thought......There should be a Muppet of the year award.   
All we need to do is handicap some of the most likely winners,just to give lesser Muppets a chance  

Nominations begin today.

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hopefully that could be a new thread, as the none Muppets wouldn't come in here, what a shame there's no way to see who sneakily just opened the thread and looked, they be cowardly Muppets IMO


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

4000 as of this post, you just can't help yourselves > > >


----------



## cabby

A muppet is someone being manipulated by another, well marriage could well be making many of us into muppets then.>>>

cabby


----------



## mistycat

I'm 4122 :grin2:


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'm baffled & bemused . . . I resisted downloading or opening shoebox link so I've not the faintest idea what this link is all about :serious:


----------

